# Playoffs game3: [email protected]



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I see this one swinging a different way than the last 2. Jazz will pull this one out, especially if Memo gets his but back.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I think the Jazz have a really good chance of pulling this one out. I'm more concerned about game 4, after the Lakers have had a game to adjust to being back on the road. That's not to say I'm taking game 3 for granted, but I think the Jazz will be energized being back home, and they can take a little confidence away from playing better in game 2.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

LINK



> Listen up Jazz players this is for you - Greg Ostertag thinks you are soft. That's right, the 7'2" center who usually waited until tip off to decide whether or not he had shown up to work that day thinks you have motivational problems.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

To make a bold statement at everyone not believing in the Jazz in this series at all. COME ON ALREADY!!! The Lakers don't look like the best in the league. Yes they are good but they don't look at this point they still don't look like if Boston was healthy they could beat them,or beat Cleveland if they meet them in the finals. The Jazz have given them there good side for 4 out of 8 quarters. The Jazz team in the second half's of the last 2 games is the team they truly are but there heart can't show up for 1/2 the game in LA to get a win. LA isn't as good as TNT and ESPN pump them up to be, and the odds of the Jazz beating LA isn't as far fetched as the stupid national (wanting ratings and money) networks keep saying it is. If the Jazz give 4 full quarters in game 5 they can win. Last year when they met the Lakers in games 1 and 2 they lost about the same way as this season during games 1 and 2, they then came home and took care of games 3 and 4 showed LA could be beat caught confidants and played the Lakers a full 48 in game 5 until the officials stood in the way and did this:

[youtube:2mks97s2]http://www.youtube.com/v/DKZa_Tpa1qA&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:2mks97s2]
(Steve Javie)

Next item of buisness the Jazz have pushed the Lakers without Memo with Jarron Collins starting this series so far, even with Bitum back. If you give the Jazz no chance its time to take a second look. If Memo comes back I give the Jazz a 45% to win this series and the Lakers a 55% chance to win the series. Everyone wants LA but more surprising things have happened than a team that is a little smaller but just as talented for the most part beating a team that everyone nationally says has the edge. Jazz have a chance to roll through the next 2 games gain confidence and possibly take one in LA in game 5 and be back home for game 6. Those hopes are high but to say the Jazz are dead in the mud sounds stupid to. Everyone who was so pissed at Boozer should be silenced now, no not great defense but he is still coming through now that we really need him. Last season the Jazz had the series won really other than 4th quarter officiating in game 5, and the 3 point play Kobe got off kicking Harpring in game 6 when we lost by 3. Looking forward though the Jazz do have a chance against the big bad Lakers if Memo comes back it gets even better. Millsap needs to be out there with Memo so he has a little room inside because with the clogged lanes he's been struggling.

To add to that everyone who says Millsap can fill Boozer's void if he leaves its showing now against the Lakers more than ever that Millsap would struggle against a team like this. The past 2 games he looks scared every time he goes into the lane and because of the big guys isn't finishing around the basket, whereas Boozer whether he looses the ball once in a while or not pushes his way in and at least doesn't look like a scared panzy going at Gasol, Odom, or Binum. I recall him making a few plays and an and one that kind of put us in a good position. I don't feel it was really Boozer's fault for having a couple TO in the last couple minutes its as simple as Deron threw the ball at him when he was surrounded by 2 seven footers and a guard . Deron made some plays last night when we got within 3 that weren't exactly smart and we went away with a loss. Stop pinning things on Boozer because he's the only reason we've been in the last 2 games in LA.


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Stop pinning things on Boozer because he's the only reason we've been in the last 2 games in LA.


I agree he has played decent but to say that he is the ONLY reason we were in those two games :? ..... I don't think so


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think just adding Memo is going to be enough to tip this series in the Jazz' favor either... they had him all season and barely managed the eight spot. :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man that vedio just show you the ref wanted LA to win. I will say jazz will win game three and game four at home.The jazz can still win this round.They just need to come on and play some D and play there style of baskitball.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

My 2 cents is Memo would help . But I think Koby is on cruise control I get the feeling he could blow the game open any time he wants. Win or lose the Jazz need to spend the summer shopping for a center. If they had a dominant center I think that would put them over the top. _O-


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Kobe is on cruise control because he knows that every time he touches the ball he'll get bailed out by the refs. I just wan't to take this opportunity to publicly announce my hate for the L.A. Lakers. YES, I am a "hater". Specifically Kobe, Phil and their court-side fans! Anyway, as much as I hate L.A., they will win the series. They have much talent beyond Kobe and have a couple of things we don't have....size and speed. We really need a big that can block shots, fill up the lane AND score. I dream of having a player like Chris Bosh or even more-so...Dwight Howard. Bosh is a little on the small side (6' 10") but I think he could add a lot to the Jazz. (I know, I know, I'm leaving in a dream world!)


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> LINK
> 
> 
> 
> > Listen up Jazz players this is for you - Greg Ostertag thinks you are soft. That's right, the 7'2" center *WITH NO OPPOSABLE THUMBS* who usually waited until tip off to decide whether or not he had shown up to work that day thinks you have motivational problems.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Even with Okur playing, the Jazz CANNOT and WILL NOT win this series. The best the Jazz have to offer this year will not beat the Lakers in a 7 game series. I HATE the Lakers. But there is a reason they had the best record in the west, and it wasn't even close. They are the best team in the West. Lets be realistic here folks. The Jazz have one GREAT player - D-Will. One good player - Boozer. And the rest are solid but not good or great. They have NO center. They have no interior defense. They have no exterior defense.

And one HUGE thing I saw in game 2 - there is a HUGE drop-off in talent from the first team to the second team. The crispness and accuracy of the passes gives it away to me. Watch tonight when the second team is on the floor - lazy bounce passes that players have to lunge to get or miss all together. Lack of deliberate movement. Any scoring they are getting from the second team is usually fast break points. But they give up just as much. Take off the purple glasses for just a second tonight and watch how the Jazz are playing basketball. Try to forget they are your favorite team. Watch how the players move. Watch the speed and accuracy of the passes. Watch for movement in executing the plays. Watch the ball movement. And then, if you REALLY think they are losing because the refs are protecting Kobe, get back to me. 

I love the Jazz. But they are clearly the inferior basketball team in this series.


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

Jazz players need to start planning some vacations.....they will lose today and then they will be swept....no doubt about it. Maybe next year they will do better....and if they get rid of Jerry Sloan that would be beneficial to them also


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Could even the best coach bring THIS team to a championship? Or would it be another "almost" year because of the personnel?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

[youtube:1nw7xlld]http://www.youtube.com/v/x7fcnUEMr0U&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1nw7xlld]

Ya cause Jarron Collins, Boozer, or Millsap can do that down the stretch right. Did you not notice how hard of a time they had trying to finish the game in LA when they were within three. They could have been ahead by 5 or 6 points if they hadn't turned the ball over every time they had a chance.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully it won't even be close enough for a Memo three to matter.... the best sound in the whole state is the Delta center either quiet because the Jazz are being destroyed or the loud boos because the Jazz are self destructing.  -O|o-


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Memo will not be playing tonight.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/ ... id=4092136


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Memo pulls one of the Lakers' 7-footers out of the lane and it just opens things up for players to make plays inside. Millsap and Boozer are listed generously at 6'8" and 6'9". Going against two legitimate 7-feet tall bigs is too much to ask of the Jazz's tandem of power forwards who are both a little short for even the power forward position. 

The Jazz could win a game, maybe two, but there's no way they win the series (short of a Kobe injury!).


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

JAZZ WIN! 88 to 86. Deron hit the game winning shot, despite not playing a very good game overall. Boozer played out of his mind with 23 points and 22 boards. THAT is the kind of play we need from Boozer consistantly. If he keeps that up, we might just have a chance in this thing. 

Ronnie Brewer played great defense on Kobe, and held him to 5 for 24 from the field. Game 4 should be interesting. You know Kobe won't have that bad of a game again. Deron will probably need a big game to make up for it. Boozer might just need to put together another huge night. 

Don't give up hope just yet. 

GO JAZZ!!!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Booz played a very good game, thats the booz of old I remember! It was a good game to watch thats for sure!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Some of you must have a bad after taste in your mouth that tastes like crow.

The jazz bench brought the jazz back into the game, Boozer played pretty dang good, our best player only had 13 points and 9 assists. Oh and *MATT HARPRING *was the Subway Sub of the game.

Being there in person was awesome!!! Saturday will be another good game.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

So whats this??? The Jazz squeak one out at home? Wife says they won by two or some such thing? I was asleep but she said it was tied with like four seconds left and then the Jazz made a shot and Kobe missed his last attempt. Good for the Jazz I guess.... it'll just make for a long plane ride home after game 5 in LA.  I figured it was a done deal when the Lakers ripped off a bunch of points right after halftime and so I went to bed.... Pretty bad though when Kobe was 4-21 until that point. He's on his game and this ballgame isn't even close. Anyone check the stars? Were they aligned just right? Had to be for the Jazz to win.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Kobe admitted that he wasn't able to take advantage of what the jazz did to him on defense. To me it sounds like they were in his face most the night. His game winning try was 5 feet behind the 3-line. and thats because of the defense. The jazz defense was better this game. 
IF kobe this, if kobe that.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Kobe admitted that he wasn't able to take advantage of what the jazz did to him on defense. To me it sounds like they were in his face most the night. His game winning try was 5 feet behind the 3-line. and thats because of the defense. The jazz defense was better this game.
> IF kobe this, if kobe that.


The little bit I saw they were instantly double teaming him but the Lakers were hitting their shots right after the half... they must have cooled off. Kobe this, Kobe that.... hell, thats the key to the Jazz winning. You're telling me if Kobe takes 30 shots and hits 18 of them that the Jazz still win? You're in dream land man....


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I didn't watch post-game, did Phil blame the loss all on the refs again? I'm pretty sure (according to Phil) the Jazz have never outplayed L.A.. They have only beat them because of the refs or some other lame excuse. Again, I know L.A. will win the series, but I just get so much satisfaction out of seeing L.A. lose!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I was very happy the Jazz won. They played an outstanding game. Boozer played with great intensity, and Harpering was a total stud. It was an outstanding team effort for the Jazz. It was the best game I've seen the play in about their last 20. 

Kobe probably played his worst game in his last 20. He was scoreless until about 8 minutes into the second quarter. He just missed some easy shots. I've not seen him play so flat. And overall, the Lakers played bad basketball.

The nasty part to me as a Jazz fan, the nasty little reality - The Jazz played their best game in weeks, the Lakers their worst, and the Jazz won by 2. At home. The game put a little hope back in my heart while at the same time sinking it. Game 4 tomorrow night should be entertaining in the least.

And last shot - For the Fisher haters out there - I thought it incredibly class that Fisher met Mrs. Miller with a hug before the game to offer his sypathies in Larry's death. Those on the outside (me included) who bashed Fisher for leaving - LHM who clearly knew far more about it than anyone else never second guessed that decision, or Fisher's intentions. And Fisher's compassion as evidenced last night is another indication of the class act he truly is.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

It was a good game last night. Boozer did play well .The dunk at the last minutes of the game was the best play i've seen him do. I think it even surprised the lakers  Harpring needs to be cloned .He was the "Man". He kept the jazzed fired up and in the game.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> The nasty part to me as a Jazz fan, the nasty little reality - The Jazz played their best game in weeks, the Lakers their worst, and the Jazz won by 2. At home. The game put a little hope back in my heart while at the same time sinking it. Game 4 tomorrow night should be entertaining in the least.


Gary... don't you bring nonna that there common sense in this here discussion. :lol:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Kobe is 1-8 in Utah during the playoffs. in the last few years he is 1-3. He lets the crowd get to him. If he scores over his season average next game i would be surprised.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Kobe is 1-8 in Utah during the playoffs. in the last few years he is 1-3. He lets the crowd get to him. If he scores over his season average next game i would be surprised.


Great point. That is EXACTLY why I think the Jazz have a GREAT chance of pushing this series to 7 games. Kobe has had a miserable winning games at Utah in the playoffs.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Kobe will not shoot that bad again. If he'd made two more shots, the Lakers win. Jazz worked their butts off and still only pull out a win by two. But, hey a win is a win. I guess you could look at it from the same perspective for the Jazz: If D Will makes a few more free throws, he Jazz win by a few more. I don't like the Lakers and will be against them throughout the playoffs. I just don't see the Jazz winning this series. Sorry.


----------

